# how long can can anubias and ferns be out of water



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Why don't you use a spray bottle to mist them?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

they can grow out of water, so I think you should be ok for those 2 hours...


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

i dont have any "mister"


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

something like an empty bottle of windex could work. Make sure to wash it alot!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> something like an empty bottle of windex could work. Make sure to wash it alot!


Or the dollar store likely has empty spray bottles.

When I was tying my Anubias nana petites for my 10g, I didn't have a spray bottle either. All in all, I'd say they were out of water for an hour but I was using a makeshift misting bottle (quite ineffective). When the tank was filled, they were looking dehydrated and somewhat wilted. They bounced back though.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

anubias will definately be fine. fern (java?) should be fine. if you're concerned just leave them in a tupperware container with water


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

In my experience anubias will not be fine. When leaves have grown underwater and are then removed from water they die. The plant will survive and grow new leaves but it will be a long while before it looks like it used to.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

really? i've taken mine out, let it air dry completely, soak it with h202, let it air dry completely, and then replant it without the slightest sign of a problem.

on top of that they grow pretty well emersed, i think faster than when they are submerged


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Like already mentioned, a tupperware tub or similar of water, or just lay them on a damp towel and fold it over them.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think the OP is saying he is going to be tying them to somethign and working with them... thus a tupperware no worky...

But, I have had java fern out for several hours with no problem and anubias for over an hour with no problem. Just dab a little water on them every now and then if you are concerned. No need to buy a spray bottle...

And i would NEVER use a spray bottle used for other chemicals for ANYTHING going IN my tank.


----------

